# cairo to capetown by 4 x 4



## jacko84 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,
after a little moroccan side adventure on our trip to europe a friend and i have made a spur of the moment decision to drive from cairo to capetown in a couple of weeks time. 
the plan is to buy a 4 x4 (not too expensive) in cairo and then resell it in capetown.
Anywho if anyone can give us any information or tips they would be greatly appreciated, we particularly need info on whether or not it is actually possible to do what we are suggesting? can we buy a car in cairo and resell it in capetown, is there stuff we need to know about registration, crossing borders etc. we don´t want to arrive in capetown with a car we can´t sell and lose our money.
thanks everyone


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

pretty sure there are rules in place with regard to the import of a vehicle into SA for the purposes of sale, expect to be charged a big chunk in duty and tax.

Have a look for a book (or even on line) about a BBC program called "Long Way Down", it isn't as simple as getting into your 4x4 and driving across Africa.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

jacko84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> after a little moroccan side adventure on our trip to europe a friend and i have made a spur of the moment decision to drive from cairo to capetown in a couple of weeks time.
> the plan is to buy a 4 x4 (not too expensive) in cairo and then resell it in capetown.
> Anywho if anyone can give us any information or tips they would be greatly appreciated, we particularly need info on whether or not it is actually possible to do what we are suggesting? can we buy a car in cairo and resell it in capetown, is there stuff we need to know about registration, crossing borders etc. we don´t want to arrive in capetown with a car we can´t sell and lose our money.
> thanks everyone


I belong to another forum the "4x4 community"... google it. You will get about 20 000 members with news, info and everything else you might need. This trip of yours has been done a few times and there is vast amounts of info.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

The quick answer is no, you cannot just buy a car in Cairo and sell it in SA when you get there. You will need to organise your Carnet in order to cross borders. Not a trip to do on thefly, I did it a few years ago and it takes a lot of planning. Have a look at the lonelyplant forum for other info.


----------



## robosch (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, best of luck for the trip and everything!


----------

